# Chihuahua Safety Question (Male or Female GSD)



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

So I'm going to be looking at some puppies this weekend (https://www.facebook.com/vomdreifkeshepherds/). I have a female 4lb chihuahua at home (she has hung out with german shepherds before and does fine). Should I get a male to decrease the chance of any fighting? Obviously the fight would go in favor of the GSD. I want to cut that risk as much as possible.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Whoa. If I had a 4 lb. chihuahua, I would NOT be thinking of adopting a GSD! The size difference is just TOO great, and the GSD could easily hurt the chi without meaning to.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Whoa. If I had a 4 lb. chihuahua, I would NOT be thinking of adopting a GSD! The size difference is just TOO great, and the GSD could easily hurt the chi without meaning to.


Agreed 200%. It takes one playing paw move from the GSd, even as a pup, and the Chi is done. You probably have to wait 20 more years. I saw the FB page and no way would I subject a Chihuahua to these lines of GSDs. He would treat the Chi as a sleeve.
But you are going to 'look'? Give my love to the Chi.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

If I had a small delicate breed and was adopting a GSD... I wouldn't even bother trying to decrease the chance of fighting by carefully selecting the GSD... because I would be doing crate and rotate from the get go. No need for the dogs to interact with one another. 

Too much risk for the chi.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gosh, my little 6 lb Yorkie survived two German Shepherd puppies. I don't think you can be careless or stupid, but it can certainly be done.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My crabby chihuahua is 7lbs and is a neutered male. When we brought our pup home was max a male. Females and males are known to get along better. Since our chi did not want to be bothered did not matter. He has a crate and it?s left open he sleeps in his bed most of the time on a busy day and when he comes out to sit with us on couch,eat crumbs off floor, lay in the sun spot or on occasion attempt to school some gsds which gets squashed by me. I lock him in crate when no one is home. Everyone is fed separately. There is management with puppies but you get to teach them no harassing the little guy and making sure the chihuahua does not do anything susicidal. My chihauhua of course do not play with my german shepherds but they know how to coexist together. It?s possible. I remember getting many videos like the one posted looking for gsds. Almost did not get a gsd after watching the video and read to many nightmare stories online but our gsd in the past was great with all small animals he just ignored them. Our chihuahua would of liked our first gsd most not sure I would be able to train that. It seems many gsd breeders also breed small dogs or live in a home with a small dog. I was more comfortable going with breeders who had little dogs. - not suggesting you do the same but is what I did. You can always crate and rotate but they still need to learn to coexist. Any large dog over 30lbs can seriously hurt a chihuahua even accidentally. Knowing this getting the right gsd or be willing to crate and rotate , taking precautions and management can make it possible. I would not be comfortable adopting /buying a adult large breed dog with my chihuahua so was only one reason why we got pups. The entire family is love with our little chihuahua if anything happened To him it is all on me. I felt the pressure but I am glad I decided not to wait 14 more years which I almost did.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I want to approach this from a different angle, since you've read about the serious risk to the little one, from very experienced owners now. 

Here are some things I would think about if someone with a little dog someone wanted to _adopt_ a GSD known to be good with little dogs (fostered with them) -- though a puppy is a whole other kettle of fish (much harder) requiring more experience to manage well. 

First, one of the variables to be very honest with yourself is the Chi itself. Some of them can be crap-stirring trouble-makers with other dogs. I'm not saying that to be ugly about Chihuahuas in general, just acknowledging the Napoleon complex they can have. I know one Chi who tries to get other dogs fighting, for entertainment. Another resource guards _everything, _threatening much larger dogs. They seem to get away with it because the owners think it is "cute" -- until they do it to the wrong dog..."Little Dog Syndrome." Do some thinking about whether your little dog is likely to start stuff once it is no longer the king or queen of the house. The dog is then not "hanging out" with a GSD; she's having a puppy take her favorite stuff, shove her off a bed, eat her food, trip over her, and steal her human's affection. Is she going to be cool with _that_? Some easy-going dogs are...but many are not. 

The other big variable here is _you. _One way to test whether you're ready for managing a "whole lotta dog" is to assess how good you've been at training your Chi. In other words, do you hold it to a high standard and have it under voice command? Did you take it through basic/novice OB? CGC? Anything beyond that? The reason it matters is that if you've done rock-solid training already, you have skills to transfer to a larger dog, and you'll be better at working with your puppy from the get-go. That experience might improve your odds of avoiding a catastrophe. However, if you've let the little one get away with not being trained "because it's little," then you'll probably end up with a big 75-pound untrained GSD adolescent too eventually...as the best indicator that we're ready to add to the pack is how well we're leading the dogs already in it. 

The puppy itself is another variable, but it's the one that you are least likely to have control over (because all GSD puppies are nutty hooligans with razor-sharp teeth). 

So...think carefully about the other 2 variables (the Chi's temperament and your own skill set and accomplishments). Paying the money to buy a puppy is the easiest part of the transaction--what comes after that is _really _hard.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

BTW, am speaking from experience here. A friend had a Mini pin who was NOT a nice dog. He barked a lot, and would bite most strangers, even after he got to know them.

His owner had a couple of Shiloh shepherds. Really LARGE Shiloh shepherds, over 100 lbs. She also was clueless about the dynamics between one of her female Shilohs and the Mini pin. The female attacked the Mini pin 3 times. Each attack was worse than the one before. The third attack killed it.


----------



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks so much for everyone's replies. Here is some further information:

* The breeder herself has a tiny chihuahua and a couple other small breed dogs that live on her property, and said she's never had a problem. Given that, I don't intend to just let them be together without my watching their every move. When my friend's large gsd first came over, the chi barked a lot, then settled down and just quietly followed the gsd around. 

*I've been heavily training the chihuahua from the get go. Dog training is a passion of mine (anyone watch Kiko Pup??), so she is very well trained and nowhere near the nightmare image that's been the unfortunate poster child of the Chi breed. I treated her like any other dog when I raised her. Lots of boundaries, no dressing her up or carrying her around (not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just not my style). She has to earn everything by following down, stay, place commands. She's one of the best I've ever trained at the "leave it" command. I crate my dogs, so I can rotate them, and allow supervised time together after they have both had a lot of exercise. 

* The pup I put a deposit down for is not pure working line, and has more laid back parents. The breeder has lots of those high-drive working line pups, but this litter is completely different. It's half show, half working. 

I think I could make this work. The puppy can grow up with my chi, and with a lot of structure and proper training, and a consistent schedule, separate feedings etc, I don't feel like I'm taking much of a risk. I'm going to be training this gsd to be my service dog, so I'll be working with her a great deal. If she's so unpredictable that she can't be around my chi then I guess service work wouldn't be a good fit for her anyways. I personally think they will bond together. My chi is not possessive of food and toys, she really just wants to play. If she were possessive then I wouldn't do this at all, because that first aggravated nip from the chi is where the danger begins. 

Just my thoughts from today.


----------



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> My crabby chihuahua is 7lbs and is a neutered male. The entire family is love with our little chihuahua if anything happened To him it is all on me. I felt the pressure but I am glad I decided not to wait 14 more years which I almost did.


ADORABLE!!! :smile2:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The clueless woman I mentioned above, who did not see that her Shiloh was NOT 'just playing' with the mini-pin was a follower of Kiko pup. But you sound like you really DO understand your dog.

Given that, here are some adorable pictures of my show line GSD playing with a chi-weenie (Chi-mini-daschund mix.) My working line dog loves to play with my cat, and the two get along fine in spite of the size difference.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think a lot of chihuahuas do get a bad rap. Our chi is trained not formally but he does do obedience and agility. Which was something new my daughter enjoyed with our chi when we brought home max as a pup. This was around Christmas so it led to many agility presents. Enjoy watching what chihuahuas can do instead of being touted around. They seem not to realize their size and are really really smart on another level. A big adjustment at first but second nature. Our chihuahua is really sweet very humble little dude he just does not accepting or has any patience of any rude behavior of our gsds. We also had to put our chihauhaus toys away as he tried to set booby traps and wanting to teach lessons when max was a pup. He even went so far as to set one of his favorite toys out and pooped near it- and he does not have accidents in the house. Once we put toppers toys away max and topper were able to relax and bond with max it did take time. Topper was never possessive of his toys either with our last dog so this was a new bad habit of his. Once bonded Topper and max would play max would lay down to play. Max was always very gentle with topper but not with us lol! It was proof he had much self control. when max got larger topper put the end to the play. I make sure Topper was not and still not getting harassed and put into a situation he does not have to feel he needs to defend himself - which would be entirely invasion of space. I can?t say our chihuahua rules the roost but on occasion he will try. It is constant managment a big change at first but now second nature. We did small training sessions together I think it helped they all behave with each other. Our chihuahua would even go over and sit next to max when max was a pup knowing I would give him a piece of cheese. Topper was made sure he was not lacking in any attention when new additions were added to the family. The gsds also know how important topper is to us. Bringing our new pup Luna home as a pup was an easier transition for topper as the two gsds played together. Max even was protective of topper when luna our new pup tried to investigate him. Once your rules are in place things do flow smoothly. Crating is so very helpful and important the chihuahua has a safe place to go and sleep. Photos of max and topper and Luna as a pup with topper. LAst photo they are really hamming it up!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Jenny -your chi is really cute can understand why your entire family loves him


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

holland said:


> Jenny -your chi is really cute can understand why your entire family loves him


Thank you he is such a sweet, loyal and smart to the extreme not sure if a chihuahua trait. Not a nippy and nasty chihuahua that they have a reputation for. The best cuddler. Topper melts like a warm soft body heater. Very special little fellow!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome pictures. I have had several Chis in my classes who were just normal dogs because their owners did their homework. They actually are normal dogs but people ruin and spoil them so they have this bad rep.


----------



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> The clueless woman I mentioned above, who did not see that her Shiloh was NOT 'just playing' with the mini-pin was a follower of Kiko pup. But you sound like you really DO understand your dog.
> 
> Given that, here are some adorable pictures of my show line GSD playing with a chi-weenie (Chi-mini-daschund mix.) My working line dog loves to play with my cat, and the two get along fine in spite of the size difference.


Those are so cute thanks for sharing!! :smile2::nerd: I think if the gsd even showed a hint of being aggressive, for even a second, I would no longer allow them to be near each other. I think that's less to do with training and more to do with common sense. I wouldn't try to train aggression out of a dog using my little chi as bate. It'd be curtains. 

I do have some experience with this situation since I had a 120 lb **** shepherd mix and a 13 lb jack russell. The coonhound was a rescue and yes I was very clueless back then, I was just youngin'. Thankfully it worked out and the larger dog became the smaller dog's protector. Unfortunately she became TOO protective and wanted to attack any dog that came near Risky (the jack russell) following an event where Risky was attacked by a loose lab. The lab ran up behind me and shook her by the neck.  I was terrified. Georgia, the larger dog, saved her life. Sometimes a larger dog can be very beneficial to a small one :smile2:


----------



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> I think a lot of chihuahuas do get a bad rap. Our chi is trained not formally but he does do obedience and agility. Which was something new my daughter enjoyed with our chi when we brought home max as a pup. This was around Christmas so it led to many agility presents. Enjoy watching what chihuahuas can do instead of being touted around. They seem not to realize their size and are really really smart on another level. A big adjustment at first but second nature. Our chihuahua is really sweet very humble little dude he just does not accepting or has any patience of any rude behavior of our gsds. We also had to put our chihauhaus toys away as he tried to set booby traps and wanting to teach lessons when max was a pup. He even went so far as to set one of his favorite toys out and pooped near it- and he does not have accidents in the house. Once we put toppers toys away max and topper were able to relax and bond with max it did take time. Topper was never possessive of his toys either with our last dog so this was a new bad habit of his. Once bonded Topper and max would play max would lay down to play. Max was always very gentle with topper but not with us lol! It was proof he had much self control. when max got larger topper put the end to the play. I make sure Topper was not and still not getting harassed and put into a situation he does not have to feel he needs to defend himself - which would be entirely invasion of space. I can?t say our chihuahua rules the roost but on occasion he will try. It is constant managment a big change at first but now second nature. We did small training sessions together I think it helped they all behave with each other. Our chihuahua would even go over and sit next to max when max was a pup knowing I would give him a piece of cheese. Topper was made sure he was not lacking in any attention when new additions were added to the family. The gsds also know how important topper is to us. Bringing our new pup Luna home as a pup was an easier transition for topper as the two gsds played together. Max even was protective of topper when luna our new pup tried to investigate him. Once your rules are in place things do flow smoothly. Crating is so very helpful and important the chihuahua has a safe place to go and sleep. Photos of max and topper and Luna as a pup with topper. LAst photo they are really hamming it up!


Oh my gosh these photos are just precious! Beautiful dogs, and I love your chi's peachy coloring. Thanks for the information on how things work at your house. I'll be gathering any info on this I can.


----------



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> BTW, am speaking from experience here. A friend had a Mini pin who was NOT a nice dog. He barked a lot, and would bite most strangers, even after he got to know them.
> 
> His owner had a couple of Shiloh shepherds. Really LARGE Shiloh shepherds, over 100 lbs. She also was clueless about the dynamics between one of her female Shilohs and the Mini pin. The female attacked the Mini pin 3 times. Each attack was worse than the one before. The third attack killed it.


See, in that situation it would be a no-go. The ending (very sad indeed and could have been avoided) was not a surprise to me after you described the little dog. The owner wasn't responsible with the setup at all. 

Both dogs have to have good, solid, even temperaments to start with or it won't work. As this puppy grows, I'll be able to keep an eye out for any developing behavioral issues, and can watch how they interact before the gsd gets so big she does become a danger. Growling, possessiveness. aggression etc, that stuff starts early and I'll know to keep the two separated.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Awesome pictures. I have had several Chis in my classes who were just normal dogs because their owners did their homework. They actually are normal dogs but people ruin and spoil them so they have this bad rep.


Thank you!!! Im big photo hound. Sure people have the need to coddle and some seem to enjoy and feed any smarminess. I was never a fan of chihuahuas I thought they were little nasty dogs till I owned one. They are such great little dogs with a big strong soul!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keiser123 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of chihuahuas do get a bad rap. Our chi is trained not formally but he does do obedience and agility. Which was something new my daughter enjoyed with our chi when we brought home max as a pup. This was around Christmas so it led to many agility presents. Enjoy watching what chihuahuas can do instead of being touted around. They seem not to realize their size and are really really smart on another level. A big adjustment at first but second nature. Our chihuahua is really sweet very humble little dude he just does not accepting or has any patience of any rude behavior of our gsds. We also had to put our chihauhaus toys away as he tried to set booby traps and wanting to teach lessons when max was a pup. He even went so far as to set one of his favorite toys out and pooped near it- and he does not have accidents in the house. Once we put toppers toys away max and topper were able to relax and bond with max it did take time. Topper was never possessive of his toys either with our last dog so this was a new bad habit of his. Once bonded Topper and max would play max would lay down to play. Max was always very gentle with topper but not with us lol! It was proof he had much self control. when max got larger topper put the end to the play. I make sure Topper was not and still not getting harassed and put into a situation he does not have to feel he needs to defend himself - which would be entirely invasion of space. I can?t say our chihuahua rules the roost but on occasion he will try. It is constant managment a big change at first but now second nature. We did small training sessions together I think it helped they all behave with each other. Our chihuahua would even go over and sit next to max when max was a pup knowing I would give him a piece of cheese. Topper was made sure he was not lacking in any attention when new additions were added to the family. The gsds also know how important topper is to us. Bringing our new pup Luna home as a pup was an easier transition for topper as the two gsds played together. Max even was protective of topper when luna our new pup tried to investigate him. Once your rules are in place things do flow smoothly. Crating is so very helpful and important the chihuahua has a safe place to go and sleep. Photos of max and topper and Luna as a pup with topper. LAst photo they are really hamming it up!
> ...


Thank you! After we switched his food from wellness to Fromm such a big difference in his coat- color, thickness and softness. Keep us posted! Good luck in your quest!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Honestly as long as you are aware the GSD could potentially kill your Chi, and you are a responsible pet owner I don't see why not. I have a lovely 6lb Chi and he and my GSD have had pretty zero issues since day one. I of course monitored their interactions and if my GSD was too rough they were separated.








































My chi is tough little guy though. The perfect companion and takes no crap from the GSD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Nothing to add of substance (seems like other posters and OP have it covered!!) but had to chime in on these pics. SO CUTE! Made my night seeing those pups. Beautiful dogs - adorable pack. Cheers!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Omg those pictures are ADORABLE! Now I'm thinking we need a thread on adorable photos of GSDs loving their smaller counterparts


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

We have had our little Shih Tzu Chrissy for almost 10 years, and she has had no intereraction with other dogs in all that time until recently, when we had our daughter dog-sit for us while we traveled in Africa for 6 weeks. She has an enormous black lab, and the two of them hit it off from day one and are now the best of buddies, despite the huge difference in size. They got along so well, we thought it would be a good idea to get a companion for Chrissy, so along came Sheba. It only took a day or two for them to get well acquainted and now they are fine together. (is now day 6) I'm sure it helped that when introduced, Sheba was not a whole lot larger then Chrissy, but I am confident that even once Sheba becomes huge, they will still be great together.

I just realized that I have yet to get a shot of both doggies together, but in the meantime here is a pic of Chrissy. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful dogs!!!!oh boy- I love that pumpkin picture!!!!


----------

